# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  From Dream Warrior to Author, a Story of Lucid Dreams Inspiring a Science ... - PR Web (press releas

## Dream Guide Team

*From Dream Warrior to Author, a Story of Lucid Dreams Inspiring a Science ...**PR Web (press release)*With the release of the 2010 science fiction blockbuster, Inception, the interest in the concept of being aware in the dream state, aka *lucid dreaming* has *...**and more »*

----------

